# Opinions on IPod?



## Momoharu (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, my mom's going to be me a new IPod for Christmas, and I'm a bit torn.  I'm trying to decide whether to get the 160 gb Classic, for the space, but I hear it's quieter than other models, and it doesn't have a built-in speaker, which I kind of want.

On the other hand, I can get that new 5th generation Nano, the one with the fancy camera, and a 16 gig one, which has a built in speaker, and it's louder, but it doesn't have as much space...

Opinions?


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 7, 2009)

if you're like me, you know you're going to keep collecting music. the space is a necessity; i got an ipod touch and filled it up the first day. having a touch with an external speaker, it's not the greatest thing in the world, but that's me. the quieter sound may be a minor issue, but i don't play my music very loud through headphones.

if you're sure you're going to continue to collect music, i'd definitely go with the ipod with the larger hard drive. 160 may be too much, but at least it'll take time before you fill it up.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 7, 2009)

shop around! I found an iriver that did the exact same thing as the current trendy ipod for half the price and I can use it with windows media player. :/


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 7, 2009)

Go for space. I've currently got 31GB of music and I always thought "pfft, I'll never get more than 20..."


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 7, 2009)

yeah definitely the big one with all the space. i'm really hoping that's what i get for christmas because i can currently only hold like 1/5 of my music on my nano, and it's extremely frustrating having to like put stuff on and take stuff off every time i get new music (which is like every day)


----------



## Effigy of the Forgotten (Dec 7, 2009)

I had an 160gb one for a couple of years. It's extremely sexy with the massive amount of space, as you can basically fit however much music and video and shit you want on there without worrying. Mine was an absolute BRICK though lol, absolutely huge, dunno if they've changed it or made it lighter in the new generation, that would be good. Mine broke though, after a long while of loyal service I managed to drop it in the bath, which understandably killed it quite a bit. Sent it off to some people to get it fixed, had it back for another month, then dropped it on the floor and it broke again >_< I'm pretty clumsy lol. 

So yeah I'm actually looking into getting an iPod for Christmas myself as it's not really that much more expensive than actually getting the old one properly fixed. I'm quite interested in the 16gb Nano, as that's basically big enough to fit all my absolute favourite music on there and is a lot more portable than the hench 160gb brick. If you have a huge music collection that you couldn't bear to be without though, might be better off going for the iPod with larger space :S


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 7, 2009)

get an mp3 player. itunes sucks


----------



## Jetx (Dec 7, 2009)

Watershed said:


> get an mp3 player. itunes sucks


It plays music. That's good enough.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 7, 2009)

mp3 players are compatible with more things and therefore more useful than an iPod which you need to have iTunes for


----------



## departuresong (Dec 7, 2009)

Watershed said:


> mp3 players are compatible with more things and therefore more useful than an iPod which you need to have iTunes for


Um, what? Dude. So many things wrong with this.

An iPod _is_ an MP3 player. I'm... not sure where you're getting the idea that it isn't.

Compatibility certainly isn't an issue, either; all operating systems have a large amount of iPod management software available if you use the default firmware. More people need to be aware of this: You do not need iTunes to use an iPod. Most of it is is open-source, too. You're not bound to any type of client at all.Of course, this is all negated once you take Rockbox into account, which is compatible with any format you could possibly want (and then some) and requires no software.

As for other players? There is some good stuff out there, but Apple's Beloved Music Brick is, sadly, probably the most practical option hardware-wise. It's not _super_ expensive and will appeal to most audiophiles. (Naturally, audiophiles are going to be disappointed with any kind of portable hardware, but hey.) Bitrate capability, processing power, space - I don't want to sound like an Apple fanboy (because I'm definitely not one) but the iPod really is top-tier here. There is so much more to it than "it plays music," which is why Jetx's post kind of set me off here. Internet Explorer browses the web, you could type a novel with Notepad, or you could edit your photos in MS Paint, but, uh, _why_?

Sorry. Didn't mean to sound rambly. Or maybe I did?

Anyway, onto the OP's questions: I can say wholeheartedly with everybody else that you should make space a priority. The speaker has absolutely nothing going for it unless you enjoying hearing your favorite songs sound like a bunch of garbled whale noises. I don't know where you heard that one model is louder than another. It's BS. It may have some kind of effect, but three things will play a much larger role in volume: mastering of the original recordings, encoding, and how powerful your headphones are. The latter two are easily adjustable.

The only thing setting apart different iPod models is space, slight hardware differences, and random garbage add-ons veiled as "features." If you take the Rockbox route (which I _so_ recommend) space is the only thing that really matters.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 7, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> you could type a novel with Notepad


I have done this.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 11, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> ...but, uh, _why_?


----------



## surskitty (Dec 11, 2009)

It can help to not have extra features while writing.  It removes distractions.


----------



## Momoharu (Dec 11, 2009)

Yeah, I think I'll go with the classic, thanks for the input guys.


----------

